# Beza's and Farel's Eucharistic Confession??



## Coram Deo (Mar 31, 2008)

Where can I find the name and the whole document of Beza's and Farel's Eucharistic Confession which was presented at the Colloquy of Worms in 1557 on behalf of the French Reformed Churches??


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 31, 2008)

I have found the text in Latin with a German introduction. It is titled "Confessio fidei doctrinaeque de Coena Domini exhibita illustrissimo Principi Virtembergensi, authoribus Th. Beza et Guilhelmo Farello" (dated May 14, 1557).

It is available in Johann Wilhelm Baum's _Theodor Beza, nach handschriftlichen Quellen_, I.405-409, which may be read online here:

Theodor Beza, nach handschriftlichen ... - Google Book Search


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 31, 2008)

You may look for an English translation at some point in the series of Reformed confessions noted below (possibly).

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/reformed-confessions-16th-17th-centuries-english-translation-30681/


----------



## Coram Deo (Mar 31, 2008)

Andrew, Thanks, I knew if anybody knew it it would be you to find it..

I have a english translation of it in "Given For You" but I am not sure if it is the complete confession or part on page 76 and 77... It does not say the name of the confession and I was unsure what the true name was because it sort of linked it with Beza's Goppingen Writings in the same section and in the section under Beza.. So I was unsure if it was the same confession as the Goppingen or have a different title...

By the way, my Latin is not that good.. Do you or anybody else know what the Latin Title translates out as into English? And would you know if the quote in Given for you of the Confession is the complete confession or not?

Jehovah Bless,

Michael


----------



## Coram Deo (Apr 1, 2008)

"Bumpie bump bump"


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 9, 2008)

Coram Deo said:


> By the way, my Latin is not that good.. Do you or anybody else know what the Latin Title translates out as into English? And would you know if the quote in Given for you of the Confession is the complete confession or not?
> 
> Jehovah Bless,
> 
> Michael



Sorry to delay in responding. I can't give you a translation, but in comparing the two texts it appears to me that the translated text in Mathison is not the complete text as it appears in Baum but rather a select extract.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Apr 9, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I have found the text in Latin with a German introduction. It is titled "Confessio fidei doctrinaeque de Coena Domini exhibita illustrissimo Principi Virtembergensi, authoribus Th. Beza et Guilhelmo Farello" (dated May 14, 1557).
> 
> It is available in Johann Wilhelm Baum's _Theodor Beza, nach handschriftlichen Quellen_, I.405-409, which may be read online here:
> 
> Theodor Beza, nach handschriftlichen ... - Google Book Search



The title is:

A Confession of Faith and of Doctrine Concerning the Lord's Supper Exhibited to the Most Illustrious Prince of Wurttemberg by the authors Theodore Beza and William Farel.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 9, 2008)

R. Scott Clark said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > I have found the text in Latin with a German introduction. It is titled "Confessio fidei doctrinaeque de Coena Domini exhibita illustrissimo Principi Virtembergensi, authoribus Th. Beza et Guilhelmo Farello" (dated May 14, 1557).
> ...



Thanks, Dr. Clark. 

BTW, I found the translated extract from the text that Mathison cites from John Williamson Nevin, _The Mystical Presence: A Vindication of the Reformed Or Calvinistic Doctrine of the Holy Eucharist_, pp. 75-76:

The Mystical Presence: A Vindication ... - Google Book Search


----------



## Coram Deo (Apr 9, 2008)

Gentleman,

Thank you both very much... That was very helpful... If by chance anybody ever gets a fully translated copy into English of the entire confession that would be wonderful and appreciated to receive... 

Michael


----------

